# Which tablet do you carry



## steveindenmark (15 Dec 2013)

I am looking for a tablet to carry when touring. I have an i pad but it doesnt like Garmin or Blurb and doesnt have a slot for my camera memory card. In fact there are a lot of things I would like to download but the i pad wont allow.

I am looking for a cheap alternative. Any suggestions?

Steve


----------



## Archeress (15 Dec 2013)

Paracetamol


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

I'm not sure there is a cheap tablet that will do everything you ask, there needs to be compromise somewhere. Tablets sometimes have a micro sd slot and the power cable can double as a USB port. Personally I would leave the camera at home and bring a smartphone with built in camera.


----------



## Archeress (15 Dec 2013)

the_mikey said:


> I'm not sure there is a cheap tablet that will do everything you ask, there needs to be compromise somewhere. Tablets sometimes have a micro sd slot and the power cable can double as a USB port. Personally I would leave the camera at home and bring a smartphone with built in camera.



Despite my facetious comment earlier I have been thinking too. I agree that most tablets will only accept a micro SD. If you really want to take a camera, then you could use a micro SD in your camera using the converter... making it work just like a traditional SD card. With my Samsung Galaxy Tab, I have a little device that gives me a standard USB port and then have a normal USB SD card reader (not a multi card reader). Both these devices are small and lightweight and can be carried in the case with the tablet. I also have a bluetooth keyboard that clips onto the tablet, it is made of aluminium and armours the screen when travelling with it.

Of course, the other option is something like the galaxy note. This would combine your phone and tablet. The screens are very good and large enough for most things, and of course you would be able to get on the net wherever you can get a phone signal, whereas with my Galaxy Tab, I have to make a wifi network with my phone then connect to that. With the Galaxy Note you can still use the micro SD in your camera and then pop it into your Note to upload.

The final option if your camera supports it is an eye-fi SD card for your camera, which sends your photos to a wifi enabled device.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> with my Galaxy Tab, I have to make a wifi network with my phone then connect to that.



Another option is to tether to the phone using bluetooth.


----------



## Roadrider48 (15 Dec 2013)

There is a cable you can buy that allows you to transfer pics to your iPad; I have one myself! 
Although, I'm not a big fan of the iPad. Or as someone said before, bluetooth.


----------



## Linford (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> Despite my facetious comment earlier I have been thinking too. I agree that most tablets will only accept a micro SD. If you really want to take a camera, then you could use a micro SD in your camera using the converter... making it work just like a traditional SD card. With my Samsung Galaxy Tab, I have a little device that gives me a standard USB port and then have a normal USB SD card reader (not a multi card reader). Both these devices are small and lightweight and can be carried in the case with the tablet. I also have a bluetooth keyboard that clips onto the tablet, it is made of aluminium and armours the screen when travelling with it.
> 
> Of course, the other option is something like the galaxy note. This would combine your phone and tablet. The screens are very good and large enough for most things, and of course you would be able to get on the net wherever you can get a phone signal, whereas with my Galaxy Tab, I have to make a wifi network with my phone then connect to that. With the Galaxy Note you can still use the micro SD in your camera and then pop it into your Note to upload.
> 
> ...



Have you got the Tab or Tab2 and if so, which one ?


----------



## theclaud (15 Dec 2013)

Paging @Cheshire Celt...


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> Paracetamol


Beat me to it.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Dec 2013)

I have used WiFi SD cards for some years which has solved any issues of transferring photos, and a Wireless Hard Drive seems to sort out most other issues with uploading and downloading files.

I currently use the Transcend WiFISD and the Seagate Wireless plus drive.

There is little or no problem transferring between MAC, Windows, Ipad, Iphone, The Galaxy S or the KIndle Fire.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Dec 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I am looking for a tablet to carry when touring. I have an i pad but it doesnt like Garmin or Blurb and doesnt have a slot for my camera memory card. In fact there are a lot of things I would like to download but the i pad wont allow.
> 
> I am looking for a cheap alternative. Any suggestions?


Camera connection kit for the iPad. Allows you to connect the camera by USB or the SD card itself. Doesn't solve Garmin though.

All other tablets use microSD cards and you'd need a different adaptor for using normal SD's. 7" Samsung Galaxys are under £200 now.

If you are touring then unnecessary weight and bulk should be avoided:
Buy some extra SD cards and leave the tablet behind.
Pre-load the Garmin with routes and take a map with you.
Leave the camera and the tablet behind and use your phone camera (unless it's rubbish).


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Dec 2013)

Personally my HTC desire s cellphone does all I need it to on a tour. It's small, has a great camera, music, internet, text, hell I can even phone people from it. I'm trying to think what it doesnt do that a tablet does???????


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Personally my HTC desire s cellphone does all I need it to on a tour. It's small, has a great camera, music, internet, text, hell I can even phone people from it. I'm trying to think what it doesnt do that a tablet does???????



It does everything bigger, so it is easier to see. ?


----------



## Archeress (15 Dec 2013)

Linford said:


> Have you got the Tab or Tab2 and if so, which one ?


I have the Tab 2 10.1. It was an xmas present last year. I have packed it on a bike on one occaision, but wouldnt have been confident without the aluminium keyboard screen protection.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Dec 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> It does everything bigger, so it is easier to see. ?



Yes there is that...and there were times on the bike when that was important, especially taking pictures in the bright sunlight where the screen is as good as invisable at times. But I got used to it very quickly...well very quickly after much cursing...these days I can type a message on it almost as fast as I can on my laptop keyboard and I have big hands.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Yes there is that...and there were times on the bike when that was important, especially taking pictures in the bright sunlight where the screen is as good as invisable at times. But I got used to it very quickly...well very quickly after much cursing...these days I can type a message on it almost as fast as I can on my laptop keyboard and I have big hands.



And my eyes aren't what they were. Five years ago I would agree with you but not now.


----------



## Linford (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> I have the Tab 2 10.1. It was an xmas present last year. I have packed it on a bike on one occaision, but wouldnt have been confident without the aluminium keyboard screen protection.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



Same Tablet as mine 

Was wondering what keyboard you were using as I scoured the net and local shops at the time to no avail. Also, have you found a mouse which works with it ?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2013)

I dont have a hard case for mine. I have a soft one with a key board attached. I don't know if you can buy a mouse for it.


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

I use an 8 inch Galaxy tab 3 and a Google nexus 7. Installed SwiftKey on all of my Android devices.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2013)

the_mikey said:


> I use an 8 inch Galaxy tab 3 and a Google nexus 7. Installed SwiftKey on all of my Android devices.



What exactly is swiftkey. ? I have a samsung galaxy tab 2.


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> What exactly is swiftkey. ? I have a samsung galaxy tab 2.


It's a keyboard app that tries to predict the words you're typing, hopefully saving you the effort of a few keystrokes.


----------



## Archeress (15 Dec 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sharon-Alum...2&keywords=samsung+galaxy+tab+2+10.1+keyboard



Linford said:


> Same Tablet as mine
> 
> Was wondering what keyboard you were using as I scoured the net and local shops at the time to no avail. Also, have you found a mouse which works with it ?


----------



## Archeress (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sharon-Alum...2&keywords=samsung+galaxy+tab+2+10.1+keyboard



I don't use a mouse as I find the touch screen good enough.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2013)

Linford said:


> Same Tablet as mine
> 
> Was wondering what keyboard you were using as I scoured the net and local shops at the time to no avail. Also, have you found a mouse which works with it ?


I have one of the first Galaxy Tabs. At the suggestion of phil_hg_uk, I bought a Samsung-USB adapter which can be used for connecting USB memory sticks. I just plugged a standard MS mouse in and it worked immediately!

I have an Advent K512 Bluetooth keyboard which I picked up for about £10 on eBay though I usually use the touch keyboard for short bursts of typing.


----------



## Linford (15 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I have one of the first Galaxy Tabs. At the suggestion of phil_hg_uk, I bought a Samsung-USB adapter which can be used for connecting USB memory sticks. I just plugged a standard MS mouse in and it worked immediately!
> 
> I have an Advent K512 Bluetooth keyboard which I picked up for about £10 on eBay though I usually use the touch keyboard for short bursts of typing.



I've just ordered one


----------



## Kies (15 Dec 2013)

Why not looks at a second hand ultrabook, or if your on a real budget, pick up what used to known as a netbook. I pocked up one for work (when i didn't fancy lugging the big heavy 2.5kg version in on the bike).
It has windows xp and 3 usb ports so able to connect what you want.


----------



## Milzy (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> Paracetamol


LOL somebody had to.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Dec 2013)

I


Kies said:


> Why not looks at a second hand ultrabook, or if your on a real budget, pick up what used to known as a netbook. I pocked up one for work (when i didn't fancy lugging the big heavy 2.5kg version in on the bike).
> It has windows xp and 3 usb ports so able to connect what you want.




Is it compatible with Garmin, because my i-pad isnt.

Steve


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Dec 2013)

Milzy said:


> LOL somebody had to.




It was SOOO obvious I was shocked people even wasted the ink typing.

Steve


----------



## Kies (15 Dec 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It's a small laptop in every sense. I use it as a hyperterminal when working on severs and mainframes. Have downloaded pictures off my DSLR and even uploaded my rides to Garmin & Strava websites.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Dec 2013)

Netbook/Ultrabook would work, BUT they are bigger and heavier than 10" tablets. Do you REALLY need to take the tablet/a computer? Garmins will store a lot of ride data and extra SD cards take up a tiny amount of space.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Dec 2013)

But I may want to plot and download routes when I get to my destination instead of doing it before I leave home. So I need a tablet that will work with my Garmin.

Steve


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

Only windows or Mac will fully support a garmin, although I've successfully used a garmin 800 with Ubuntu Linux. A Garmin 810 has bluetooth and can be accessed from a mobile. 

I've just tried my garmin 800 in my Samsung tab 3 and it doesn't recognise it, not even as a USB drive.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Dec 2013)

In which case.... This is what you're looking for.

Or this.


----------



## jhawk (15 Dec 2013)

I'm soon to be buying the other half of an ASUS EeePad, does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## the_mikey (15 Dec 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> In which case.... This is what you're looking for.
> 
> Or this.


Do garmin provide an app to connect with the surface RT? It's windows but not necessarily compatible with win 32 legacy applications.


----------



## The Brewer (15 Dec 2013)

Archeress said:


> Paracetamol


 Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker..... citalopram


----------



## Kies (15 Dec 2013)

jhawk said:


> I'm soon to be buying the other half of an ASUS EeePad, does anyone have any experience with them?



I have the asus eee pc901 - what do you want to know?


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Dec 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Do garmin provide an app to connect with the surface RT? It's windows but not necessarily compatible with win 32 legacy applications.


Its a browser extension, so I think it would still work. I'll see if I can liberate one from our display and try it


----------



## jhawk (16 Dec 2013)

Kies said:


> I have the asus eee pc901 - what do you want to know?



How does it do on battery life?

Can it run Skype? Would you recommend getting an external, plug-in keyboard when on tour? What do you recommend for protecting the screen and device while riding?


----------



## bigjim (16 Dec 2013)

Can somebody explain why they need to be typing on tour? I can't see it. I understand why one would make notes of their journey, but I have a tiny notebook for this and a small pencil. If I want electronic notes my blackberrry serves me well.
Just reading all the suggestions about keyboards, laptops, tablets, netbooks seems to be a complicated expensive process compared to a little notebook that you can scribble in and even make sketches. On one tour I printed my maps out with one side blank and used this as a notepad. Worked very well.
Oh and nobody wants to nick it.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Dec 2013)

Its nothing to do with taking notes Jim.

If I take a small PC I can plan routes and download them to my Garmin. I can of course take a map, which I do but i like having the routes on the GPS. I could plan a weeks worth of riding before I left home and have the rides loaded onto the GPS. But I dont like to plan that far ahead.

I also like to create my books as I travel and a PC helps me with that.

There is also a lot of other valuable information on a PC that is not usually available in tourist offices, if you can find one.


Steve


----------



## bigjim (16 Dec 2013)

Fair enough and everybody to their own.
I'm more into trying to simplify my life to be honest. I'm maybe a bit of a luddite [say's the guy typing on a laptop] but I try and tour as light as possible and I can't get my head around the laptop on tour thing.
I don't find much spare time on tour, what with riding, map reading, swearing at the garmin, eating, talking nonsense to locals and daydreaming.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2013)

I can see stevein Denmark's point about planning routes and getting them on the GPS (currently looking to do this with a Hudl if it is/becomes possible) but in Spirit I'm with bigjim. Isn't the whole point of being on the bike about getting away from it?

I do know the odd example of folk sitting in tents updating forum blogs about what they are doing - er, you're sitting in a tent typing.

And as for planning the next day's leg of a trip I find I can do this by using a Garmin with a paper map - putting waypoints at certain places and then getting the Garmin to guide me between them - if you do this carefuly you can make it go the way you want.

Perfect thing to do sittng in the sun of an evening with a beer or with a cup of tea in the tent.

This comes to you on a new laptop I've been struggling with becaase of Msoft shoot - I certainly wouldn't want to go through all of this on a bike trip.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Dec 2013)

Some friends of mine set off on an epic tour of the world last June and are about half way round. They've got a Garmin, netbook, phones and ipods - possibly a Kindle, though not sure about that. Means a lot to them and their family that they're able to stay in touch with loved ones and being able to Skype, blog and Facebook when they can access free WiFi certainly keeps the costs down. And the Garmin and netbook weigh a lot less than all the maps they'd need to carry!


----------



## bigjim (17 Dec 2013)

I scan and print my route on A4 paper before I go so don't carry a lot of maps. Although I do carry a narrow cut out of the complete route on a map as I like to look at the big picture. I admit I don't deviate much from the planned route and carry a map cutout that has a 50 mile corridor relating to the proposed route. I always have a return flight booked so I'm not going to alter things that much.
It's different if you are just taking off into the unknown, but I don't understand why you can't just buy a map as you go. I've found garage maps are fine for cycling. There is a lot of superflous heavy paper and cardboard on maps. I cut all that out so mine weigh very little.
I was on a large French camp site last year. At reception there were a lot of people sat under the shade with laptops, tablets etc. They were charging devices and using the free Wi-Fi. Nobody speaking, as all heads were buried in the net.
The lovely big swimming pool was empty. Great for me though after a long ride.


----------



## andym (17 Dec 2013)

Blue Hills said:


> (currently looking to do this with a Hudl if it is/becomes possible)



I'm wondering whether a stylus and/or a bluetooth mouse might be a way around the difficulties of using route planning sites with a relatively small screen (and in my case, stumpy fingers).

@steveindenmark - I've yet to see route planning software for Android that's as good as iPlanMyroute for iOS so I suspect that you'd be better off putting your money into a MiFi modem and using it as a wireless card reader/writer to upload files from the iPad to the Garmin's SD card (see the previous threads on this topic) .



> This comes to you on a new laptop I've been struggling with becaase of Msoft s*** - I certainly wouldn't want to go through all of this on a bike trip.



Other operating systems are available.


----------



## mcr (17 Dec 2013)

I've used an HTC Flyer on my last two tours. Loaded with the Viewranger app and having its own GPS, it's all the navigational gadgetry I've needed (+ paper maps as backup) and it can work with gpx files. It's not been so good for working with text - trying to write up CGOAB journals nightly proved too tiresome. The 7" model's not that light, but it's rugged and in its leatherette case sits neatly under the lid of my Ortlieb bar-bag and coped with plenty of use on the go. It's also my Kindle, browser and backup camera, without the fiddliness of smartphones. It's a two-year-old model so probably long superseded by now.


----------



## andym (18 Dec 2013)

mcr said:


> I've used an HTC Flyer on my last two tours. Loaded with the Viewranger app and having its own GPS, it's all the navigational gadgetry I've needed (+ paper maps as backup) and it can work with gpx files.



There are a number of apps on Android (aimed at smartphone users) that enable you to use your smartphone/tablet as a gps, including auto routing and downloading tracks from a website. I've not found one yet that enables you to plan a route and then export the gpx file for use on another device (or at least one that is anything like as useful as iPlanMyRoute on iOS). Apologies if Viewranger does let you do this and I haven't worked out how.

A 7-inch tablet as a an overgrown gps is certainly nice and legible and easy to zoom and scroll around - so a pretty good map substitute, but I'm not sure about battery life over a long day - and of course you have to be able to charge it up every night.

If you want to type then there are foldable/rollable Bluetooth keyboards that look quite attractive. You could also try dictating into it (I haven't tried this on android but it is there).


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2013)

I like the 7" tablet(Zeki) for weather and alerts as well as android functions. If the weather is severe enough, T-Mobile calls me on the cell phone if a tornado warning has been issued.


----------



## the_mikey (18 Dec 2013)

I would still consider a smartphone, Samsung galaxy s3, or s4, LG Google nexus 5 for example are compact but very usable alternatives to a tablet or a PC

As for dictating, Google voice is the default app for that, it works as long as you have a 3G connection to Google. 

There are loads of gps , mapping and tracking apps, from map my ride, strava and even Google tracks and Google maps. You could also keep your ride log on Google plus or a blogging app. (I'm not a Google salesperson btw)


----------



## jay clock (18 Dec 2013)

On my last long tour I took a netbook, but with power adapter it was close to 1.3kg. Now got an iPad mini with Logitech bluetooth keyboard which weighs about 600g all in. Can copy pics from SD card using an adapter. Power life is amazing, compared with bigger netbooks. Also boots up in seconds. I use paper maps but also take jogs of maps that I store on there.

In answer to Jim's question as to why anyone wants to type, I respect the fact that he doesn't, but I created this http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/julian2012 by typing every evening, which I loved doing. And I would HATE to be hand-writing it in a book and creating the journal later when a) I would not have the time, and b) my friends and family would have lost interest in the trip


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Dec 2013)

bigjim said:


> Can somebody explain why they need to be typing on tour? I can't see it. I understand why one would make notes of their journey, but I have a tiny notebook for this and a small pencil. If I want electronic notes my blackberrry serves me well.
> Just reading all the suggestions about keyboards, laptops, tablets, netbooks seems to be a complicated expensive process compared to a little notebook that you can scribble in and even make sketches. On one tour I printed my maps out with one side blank and used this as a notepad. Worked very well.
> Oh and nobody wants to nick it.




Some of us are in jobs where it may be necessary to be contacted or keep up with work projects


----------



## bigjim (18 Dec 2013)

> Some of us are in jobs where it may be necessary to be contacted or keep up with work projects


Oh I've been there done that one. But then I had my mobile for contact.
As I said it's everybody to their own. It's just not my thing. I don't write a book, just small notes to remind me of events. I don't note down mileages or towns, village names etc. I'm not that interested in the history of places either. I'm not really a good tourist. I'm more interested in the people I meet and little incidents.
I not enough of a wordsmith to write a journal for the likes of Crazyguy. I'm more likely to write a short blog like this I did last year. Probably just a lazy git.
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63550.0


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2013)

I think a journal like yours would probably improve CGOAB.
Very well written. Concise and witty.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Dec 2013)

jay clock said:


> In answer to Jim's question as to why anyone wants to type, I respect the fact that he doesn't, but I created this http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/julian2012 by typing every evening, which I loved doing. And I would HATE to be hand-writing it in a book and creating the journal later when a) I would not have the time, and b) my friends and family would have lost interest in the trip


I like reading crazyguy and I would encourage you to keep at it.

But your fear that folk would have lost interest by the time you returned made me smile - was nattering to a youngster the other day about folks constantly posting to FB while on holiday (around London tourists are doing it all the time) - they get back - excitedly ring up their pals for the traditional return drink, shoot the breeze, tell folk what they've been up to, show them the pics - the friends tell them not to bother - they already know all about it


----------



## Aushiker (20 Dec 2013)

For what it is worth I have used an iPad touring. I jailbreaked it to give more functionality on the road. Not a cheap option but.

Andrew


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Dec 2013)

Aushiker said:


> For what it is worth I have used an iPad touring. I jailbreaked it to give more functionality on the road. Not a cheap option but.
> 
> Andrew



SNAP(ish)!

The only differences are that I use a Garmin 810 for the Bluetooth connectivity and I use WiFi cards in the cameras. I don't use a keyboard, preferring the "dictate option"

I also use an Otterbox case as this is more protective

Finally I keep a separate Wireless portable drive (Airstash) which I back up everything on to so that should the Ipad fail / go astray etc, then everything is safe. Capacity is "unlimited" as it takes 128 Gb SDXC cards

The Airstash can also be used to read camera SD cards to the Ipad so you can forget the camera connector


As a "joke" I have also fitted the Ipad as a SatNav!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Dec 2013)

Cunobelin



I made a folder to sit on top of my bar bag when I went to Mallorca. It housed my I pad and the GPS was invaluable.





I also set up a TomTom on my trike using a small 

View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=itqoKZUZtXE


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Dec 2013)

Jim,

I have a mate on the Moto Guzzi forum who was totally against laptop, I pads and smart phones when touring. He was aggressively anti, well as aggressive as you can get on a computer. 

Then someone lent him a GPS and now he is competing with Bill Gates for how much technical gear he can get.
My phone is the type Starsky and Hutch used to lug around.

I am pretty much incommunicado when I am out of Denmark because my phone does not work when I leave the country. I use the I pad because I make books of my travels and also use the map features on it. But most of my navigation is done by map and sun.

Steve


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Dec 2013)

I still think that The BEHEMOTH from the 70'S was a wondrful setup for the time.



Fully equipped:
*Console*

Macintosh 68K (control GUI and primary workspace)
Bicycle Control Processor (FORTH 68HC11)
Ampro 286 DOS platform for CAD system
Toshiba 1000 repackaged laptop for scrolling FAQ
80 MB hard disk space
Audapter speech synthesizer
Speech recognition board
Trimble GPS satellite navigation receiver
Audio and serial crosspoint switch networks (homebrew)
PacComm packet TNC (VHF datacomm)
MFJ 1278 for AMTOR (HF datacomm)
Diagnostic tools (LED matrix, DPM, etc)
Handlebar keyboard processor
Ultrasonic head mouse controller
Icom 2-meter transceiver; dedicated Larsen half-wave antenna on seat
Radiation monitor
Cordless phone and answering machine on RJ-11 bus
Folding 6-segment aluminum console
Fiberglass fairing
*RUMP (white enclosure behind seat)*

Stereo System (Blaupunkt speakers, Yamaha 18W amp)
10 GHz Microwave motion sensor (security)
UNGO physical motion sensor (security)
Rump Control Processor (FORTH 68HC11)
Audio crosspoint network, bussed to console
Ampro DOS core module for heads-up display
LED taillight switch-mode controller (including turn signal logic)
Single LED taillight cluster
Motorola 9600-baud packet modem for backpack link
7-liter helmet-cooling tank and pump
Personal accessory storage
Air compressor for pneumatic system
15 amp-hour sealed lead-acid battery (1 of 3)
*Brain-Interface Unit (Helmet)*

Reflection Technology Private Eye display
Ultrasonic head-mouse sensors
Helmet lights (2)
Life Support Systems heat exchanger for head cooling
Setcom headset with boom microphone
Rear-view mirror on gimbaled mount
Jacks for stereo ear-insert headphones
*SPARCpack (aluminum case atop RUMP)*

Sun SPARCstation IPC with 12MB RAM and 424 MB disk
Sharp Color active-matrix display
Motorola 9600-baud packet modem
10-watt solar panel
*Trailer*

72-watt Solarex photovoltaic array (4.8 Amps at 12V)
Qualcomm OmniTRACS satellite terminal
Ham Radio station:
Icom 725 for HF
Yaesu 290/790 for VHF and UHF
AEA Television transceiver
Audio filtration and Magic Notch
Antenna management and SWR/power meters
Automatic CW keyer
Outbacker folding dipole antenna on fiberglass mast
Dual-band VHF/UHF antenna

Oki cellular phone, repackaged and integrated
Telebit CellBlazer high-speed modem
Telular Celjack RJ-11 interface
Credit card verifier for on-the-road sales
Trailer Control Processor (FORTH 68HC11)
Audio crosspoint network, bussed to console
Bike power management hardware
Two 15 amp-hour sealed lead-acid batteries
Security system pager
Canon BubbleJet printer
Fluke digital multimeter
Mobile R&D lab, tools, parts, etc.
Makita battery charger (for drill and flashlight)
Microfiche documentation and CD library
Camping, video, camera, personal gear
Fiberglass-over-cardboard composite structure
High-brightness LED taillight clusters
*Bike- and Frame-Mounted Components*

Custom recumbent bicycle
105-speed transmission (7.9 - 122 gear inches)
Pneumatically-deployed landing gear
Pneumatic controls, pressure tank, air horn
Hydraulic disk brake
Under-seat steering
Handlebar Chord Keyboard
CD player


----------



## andym (23 Dec 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> SNAP(ish)!
> 
> Finally I keep a separate Wireless portable drive (Airstash) which I back up everything on to so that should the Ipad fail / go astray etc, then everything is safe. Capacity is "unlimited" as it takes 128 Gb SDXC cards
> 
> The Airstash can also be used to read camera SD cards to the Ipad so you can forget the camera connector



You can do the same things with something like a Huawei E585 Mifi router and the iCab Mobile web browser for iOS. The Huawei web interface isn't desperately slick but it does the job - no need to jailbreak your device. The big plus is that you can use also it to access the internet. If you already have a 3G-enables iPad or tablet then that's not going to be much of a plus, but if not then it's worth considering going for a wifi-only version plus a mifi router. (OK so you lose out on having the gps on your wifi which may be important to you). There are more expensive and allegedly faster versions of the Huawei device.

This certainly works with gpx files - I've not tried photo-editing on an iOS device.


----------



## Aushiker (24 Dec 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I still think that The BEHEMOTH from the 70'S was a wondrful setup for the time.



That is some beast! Was it a tricycle or a Tour Easy or similar pulling a trailer?

Amazing
either way.

Andrew


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Dec 2013)

It was a custom job based on a standatd LWB of the era.

There was also a "lighter" version, a canoe, a yacht and a pedal / sail / solar powered trimaran.

For lots of information about Steve Roberts and his various craft see here


----------

